# Prince Albert in a Cob?



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

I have read some threads touting the smoking of Prince Albert in a cob. I like Prince Albert, but have only smoked it in a briar. To those Prince Albert smokers, is there a difference between the Prince in a cob and the Prince in a briar?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Dale! DAAAAALE!! Where are you Dale?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

There is a big difference, for me anyways. 

Prince Albert, and most predominantly Burley blends, shine in a cob and seem to develop flavors in the corn cob pipe that do not come out in Briar pipes. Depending on the maker & blend of tobacco, a wonderful nutty, chocolate, creamy flavor comes from the combination. Why it happens, I really can't explain. Get yourself a MM cob and decide for yourself.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Everything is better smoked out of a cob.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks Dale. I will try it in a cob.

Shannensmall, why?


----------



## JDBrew (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice! I think I'll buy a cob tomorrow and give it a shot as well.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

PA really really shines in a cob, I can't explain either. I get nice earthy, woodsey, chocolate tones, that I don't get when I try and smoke PA in a briar. go figure
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Prince Albert in a cob? That's crazy! It would be like eating a hot dog in a bun!

Wait a minute...


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

cobs kind of breathe and really open up a lot of tobaccos


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

There are just some blends that seem made for a cob, PA, H and H, Middleton's Cherry, 5 Brothers, they just sing when smoked in a cob.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I will stick with my briars... you heathens!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> I will stick with my briars... you heathens!!!


Elitist!


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> I will stick with my briars... you heathens!!!


Allergic to corn?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I've gotten a little PAD getting in to this fine obsession, but still find myself coming back to my MM bent Legend. It's my go to pipe for those times I want to smoke while doing something else. Smoke a pipe while washing the car, time for the Legend, smoke a pipe while brewing beer, that would be the Legend, need a cheap decent pipe to throw in the pocket for a trip...Legend time!!! I love that thing!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Terrier said:


> Thanks Dale. I will try it in a cob.
> 
> Shannensmall, why?


Well, Cobs have a perfect draw and smoke-ability that is hard to compare in a Briar. It's really apples and oranges in comparison. It's just their construction lends to a perfect smoke, where a Briar can be hit or miss, even if you spend hundreds of $ on one. Cobs are almost guaranteed to be a cool dry pleasurable smoke.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Perhaps I am not quite _nulli secundis _ in my admiration of the lowly cob, but I'm up there on the appreciation ladder. That being said, I have to come to the defense of the noble briar. As satisfying and simple as it may be, my Legend cannot compete with my favorite briars at the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> Well, Cobs have a perfect draw and smoke-ability that is hard to compare in a Briar. It's really apples and oranges in comparison. It's just their construction lends to a perfect smoke, where a Briar can be hit or miss, even if you spend hundreds of $ on one. Cobs are almost guaranteed to be a cool dry pleasurable smoke.


I agree wholeheartedly with this. I also think of cobs as the ultimate reality check pipe. Life moving to fast, getting caught up in the PAD and TAD till you can't think straight or even contemplate reading your credit card statement, throw some burley (or whatever tobacco brings simplicity and consistency to mind) in a cob, brew up some coffee and everything just sort of falls into perspective.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Perhaps I am not quite _nulli secundis _in my admiration of the lowly cob, but I'm up there on the appreciation ladder. That being said, I have to come to the defense of the noble briar. As satisfying and simple as it may be, my Legend cannot compete with my favorite briars at the bottom of the bowl.


Ahh, but you miss the point. The cob does in no way, try to compete with a finely carved Briar. It's simplicity in point, is it's own virtue. It boils down to the fact that even the cheapest cob, will be a wonderful smoke. Where a Briar can and will disappoint. I by no means mean to take away from Briar. One of my current favorite smokers is a Nording, but that pipe, in all honesty is my 4th Briar, and it took that many pipes to find a decent smoker. It smokes so sweet and dry, I get a funny feeling every time I light her up. But every last one of my cobs have been, and continue to be a perfect smoke from day one. There is no fuss and def no muss when it comes to a cob. They are elegance in simplicity.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

shannensmall said:


> Ahh, but you miss the point. The cob does in no way, try to compete with a finely carved Briar. It's simplicity in point, is it's own virtue. It boils down to the fact that even the cheapest cob, will be a wonderful smoke. Where a Briar can and will disappoint. I by no means mean to take away from Briar. One of my current favorite smokers is a Nording, but that pipe, in all honesty is my 4th Briar, and it took that many pipes to find a decent smoker. It smokes so sweet and dry, I get a funny feeling every time I light her up. But every last one of my cobs have been, and continue to be a perfect smoke from day one. There is no fuss and def no muss when it comes to a cob. They are elegance in simplicity.


You offer up a false alternative: cheap cob versus "finely carved briar" -- and a poor smoking briar at that. The briar can be almost as cheap as the cob and still smoke well. Perhaps "finely drilled" would be the main feature of a good smoking briar, admittedly a hit or miss situation (nudge nudge). The construction of a cob, with the stem sticking in above the bottom, cannot suffer the common defect of a poor drill, one that can destroy even an expensive briar. Yours is a difficult position to attack, but still an argument that would work as well with a frozen entree versus a home cooked meal, maybe good, maybe bad, depending on the cook and the ingredients. The cob is like a frozen dinner done in the microwave -- no slaving over the stove -- it's always going to be "okay" if it's a decent brand.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Perhaps I am not quite _nulli secundis _ in my admiration of the lowly cob, but I'm up there on the appreciation ladder. That being said, I have to come to the defense of the noble briar. As satisfying and simple as it may be, my Legend cannot compete with my favorite briars at the bottom of the bowl.


No need to defend the briar. I absolutely love the handful I've managed to collect in the short time I've been smoking. For a relaxing moment, when I actually have time to sit and reflect, I always reach for a briar. What I like about the cob is that it is a pipe I can beat up without worrying, because they are just SO darn cheap and I still get a great experience with them.

EDIT: I guess what I'm saying is that the briar, to me, is a gentleman's pipe and the cob is a working man's pipe. Sometimes, I need one more than the other.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I guess what I'm saying is that the briar, to me, is a gentleman's pipe and the cob is a working man's pipe. Sometimes, I need one more than the other.


Guess I need to sell my briars and get more cobs. :typing:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

MarkC said:


> Prince Albert in a cob? That's crazy! It would be like eating a hot dog in a bun!
> 
> Wait a minute...


*spits out mouthful of artisinal focaccia and in shock with rage posts an extended and unwarranted rant deriding the "lowly and plebeian abomination" that is a hot dog bun - and then says some unflattering things about PA, cobs, and all your mothers*


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't make me bust out the "yo goldfish" jokes...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> No need to defend the briar....
> EDIT: I guess what I'm saying is that the briar, to me, is a gentleman's pipe and the cob is a working man's pipe. Sometimes, I need one more than the other.


I have five and smoke them regularly, especially when throwing darts or anywhere away from home or "doing stuff". Several have said (maybe not here, but on cob threads in general) that they have quit smoking their briars, "why do I even own a briar", "better than any of my briars", and so forth. I feared briar bashing might be just around the corner. :hippie:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Get a cob.
Smoke the cob.
Become one with and love the cob.
It will treat you well.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Cut to the chase, people. 

Outside of baseball on a summer Sunday, chocolate chip cookies and milk, hot dogs and chili or a pickup truck with a big dog in back there is no more perfect American combo than Prince Albert (or Carter Hall or Sir Walter Raleigh) in a Missouri Meerschaum corncob pipe.

If the Algerians and the Turks had been blessed with magnificent fields of perfect corn they wouldn't have bothered with briar, white clay, ouzo or raki. Simple as that.


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

shannensmall said:


> Ahh, but you miss the point. The cob does in no way, try to compete with a finely carved Briar. It's simplicity in point, is it's own virtue. It boils down to the fact that even the cheapest cob, will be a wonderful smoke. Where a Briar can and will disappoint. I by no means mean to take away from Briar. One of my current favorite smokers is a Nording, but that pipe, in all honesty is my 4th Briar, and it took that many pipes to find a decent smoker. It smokes so sweet and dry, I get a funny feeling every time I light her up. But every last one of my cobs have been, and continue to be a perfect smoke from day one. There is no fuss and def no muss when it comes to a cob. They are elegance in simplicity.


40 years ago, after destroying my beloved GBD bent bulldog, I bought 7 or 8 pipes trying to find one that smoked as well. Nothing I bought came close so I gave up pipes.

When I started back with the pipe a year ago, my first pipe was a MM Legend. I then bought 5 briars, 2 meers and 4 or 5 more cobs. I now have 11 cobs and the briars and meers are in a drawer. Every one of the cobs I own smoke the tobaccos I like (mainly va's/vapers) better than my briars and meers.

There are many briars and meers that I lust after but I decided that it would be too expensive to accumulate a bunch of pipes looking for one that smokes as well as my cobs. Rather than spending a lot of money on a pipe and being disappointed, I decided to smoke cobs and spend the money I saved on accumulating a store of tobacco that will last me a loooong time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

WyoBob said:


> I now have 11 cobs and the briars and meers are in a drawer. Every one of the cobs I own smoke the tobaccos I like (mainly va's/vapers) better than my briars and meers.


Yep! Briar bashing has arrived! :biglaugh:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> Outside of baseball on a summer Sunday, chocolate chip cookies and milk, hot dogs and chili or a pickup truck with a big dog in back there is no more perfect American combo than Prince Albert (or Carter Hall or Sir Walter Raleigh) in a Missouri Meerschaum corncob pipe.


But Moo, what if you prefer cats and used to drive an XKE? What now? My family arrived in Virginia in 1666, my 13th great grandfather being a sot weed factor, so I can't even PRETEND I'm from somewhere else, like on St. Patty's Day or Columbus Day or Oktoberfest...hmmm...on second thought, maybe I should be smoking clay pipes. :beerchug:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Like Shannensmall I only have one briar that smokes better than my cobs. It too is a Nording. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Like Shannensmall I only have one briar that smokes better than my cobs. It too is a Nording. Coincidence? I think not.


I have four briars that smoke better than my cobs -- all Sasieni's.


----------



## mqdff22 (Apr 8, 2011)

I ordered my first MM cob and it should be here today. I can't wait to try it out now that I hear all this talk about how great they can be.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

mqdff22 said:


> I ordered my first MM cob and it should be here today. I can't wait to try it out now that I hear all this talk about how great they can be.


If it's one of the filtered ones, consider a Forever Stem and you can bag the filters. :tu One will serve for any number of the filtered cobs, like changing bowls on a Falcon.


----------



## mqdff22 (Apr 8, 2011)

freestoke said:


> If it's one of the filtered ones, consider a Forever Stem and you can bag the filters. :tu


I have been reading on here alot about the forever stems. I ordered a Missouri Meerschaum LEGEND from 4noggins.com don't know if that is a filtered on or not but I will take the advice if its not and get a forever stem.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

For me it's weighted in three factors. Cost of pipe, appearance of pipe, and how well the pipe smokes. Cobb owns the price column. Briar owns the appearance column. Both seem to have their moments for smokeability. If I am in a public place I still find myself reaching for a briar most of the time, just because it looks nicer. Poker game with my friends cobb all the way, and if I spill nacho cheese in it I'm out ~10 bucks.

Hard to fault a $10 pipe that smokes really well, but something to be said for a beautiful piece of briar that draws admiring glances too. I feel like you pay for the appearance of a good smoking briar as much as the smokeability, and the same is not the case for a cob usually.


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Bocs cork! Or, uh, I mean... Cobs rock!

Comparing Cob to briar is tough to do, mainly because when you get down to dollars versus smokeability, enjoyability, knock-around-ability, and abuse taking ability you start to feel dumb for taking a chance on some of those briars you paid too much for that smoke like a sippy cup. 

Still, they most definitely both have their place. A good smoking, dedicated briar is a thing of beauty, just as a well smoked cob that will take anything you throw at it and turn it to gold is a thing of beauty!

I enjoy both equally for what they are, and actually have come to work opposite of some posters here. I take my cobs out into the world in case they get dropped or I want to smoke a few bowls in a row somewhere, and I keep my briars at home. I don't have many briars that I'll smoke more than 2 bowls from without a day's rest in between.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I like my cobs, but all my Stanwells and Savs are better smokers.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

drastic_quench said:


> I like my cobs, but all my Stanwells and Savs are better smokers.


The cob/briar favoritism might have an analogy with golf clubs. High and middle handicappers use cast "helper" irons, with large heads, big sweet spots and large flanges to get the ball into the air easier. Low handicappers tend to favor smaller headed irons (whether cast or forged) with smaller flanges and less bounce, which are harder to hit but more consistent in both direction and carry and provide more control over spin and trajectory -- and are better looking too!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

If you get a "good" briar, then it can be your best friend... But good briar's are expensive, and unless you know what to look for when you buy it, it can leave you with nothing but a "good" decoration. Buying online doesn't afford the chance for a "hands on" inspection so it can be iff'y at best. As for MM cobs, I've never met one that I didn't like and even online purchases will leave you with peace of mind in that it will be a good smoker. If you give a cob a little TLC, like you do your briar's, they can last a long time. 

I've seen a lot of talk (including myself at times) saying that MM cob pipes don't need a break in period. While this is true from the standpoint that a briar would need to be broken in, you do still need to smoke a new cob a few times to get the corn or wood taste to go away. Some people like this taste but most do not.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am thinking of getting some more cobs. I have only 1 at the moment and it has Ennerdale ghosts in it. I do like the smoking quality for many of the tobaccos i smoke. The only one I didnt like in it was Stonehaven and I dont know why but the cob sort of made it taste like corn. Maybe it wasnt broken in enough at the time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

sounds7 said:


> The only one I didnt like in it was Stonehaven and I dont know why but the cob sort of made it taste like corn. Maybe it wasnt broken in enough at the time.


You're going to blow the conspiracy. The aim of REAL pipe smokers is to trick the newbies into spending all their money and time acquiring Stonehaven. We write review after review, post after post, singing its praises. We have one 1/2 oz sample that we pass around through the mail, so we can post pictures of it with our pipes, "proving" we have some and LOVE it! (Notice that nobody ever actually BUYS any Stonehaven around here, merely pointing out occasionally that it's for sale somewhere.)

With all the newbies and suckers going for the Stonehaven, it leaves the exquisite M79, Circus Candy and Borkum Riff Whiskey for us.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

m79 in a cob? Does it taste like corn?:spy:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> If you get a "good" briar, then it can be your best friend... But good briar's are expensive, and unless you know what to look for when you buy it, it can leave you with nothing but a "good" decoration...


One of the first things I learned is to buy only those pipes where the drill went right to the base of the bowl. Personally, I think just about any briar pipe will smoke okay if that single feature is correctly executed. There are many reasons for making a pipe a "basket pipe": bad finish, asymmetry, bad grain, pits and fills...and a bad drill. (I've wondered on other threads how in the world they can screw that up so often, but they seem to.) Some makers even let the first string out with a bad drill; I have a Peterson's Flame Grain that is totally useless. I didn't notice how bad the drill was when I bought it (I knew better, but didn't really check it out that close) or even after I'd been smoking it for a while. I just quit smoking it because it was terrible. All my other regular briars have perfect drills and all smoke just fine, even the ultra cheapo Alpha Litewate. The trick is find a well-drilled basket pipe with those OTHER imperfections, but you can't really do that online very easy.



> I've seen a lot of talk (including myself at times) saying that MM cob pipes don't need a break in period. While this is true from the standpoint that a briar would need to be broken in, you do still need to smoke a new cob a few times to get the corn or wood taste to go away. Some people like this taste but most do not.


Definitely have to vaporize that turpentine out of the pine stem before it tastes right. I'd say ten bowls and it's good to go.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> If you get a "good" briar, then it can be your best friend... But good briar's are expensive, and *unless you know what to look for when you buy it, it can leave you with nothing but a "good" decoration*. Buying online doesn't afford the chance for a "hands on" inspection so it can be iff'y at best. As for MM cobs, I've never met one that I didn't like and even online purchases will leave you with peace of mind in that it will be a good smoker. If you give a cob a little TLC, like you do your briar's, they can last a long time.
> 
> ...


I wish I would've known this before I started buying briars...

My first was a $25 Italian seconds that is a decent enough smoker. After that I loaded up on MM (3 cobs and 2 ozarks). They all smoke very well.

Then when a little bonus money came my way I confidently slapped down $80 at the local shop for a great looking Lorenzetti bent rhodesian. I can't get it to smoke for anything and wish I would've spend the money on tobacco and a few more cobs.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the cob and PA, CH, Sugar Barrel, and Walnut. Best all day smokes by far. That being said, anybody have input on the larger cobs? The general, freehand or MacArthur? A regular cob lasts me about 30 minutes and I would like something I didn't have to switch out or reload as often when in the middle of something.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I regularly smoke Generals and have a McArthur. The generals are good for 1-1.5 hours of smoking, and the McArthur is in the 1.5-2 hour range. My only complaint about the Mcarthru is, if you load it up with really strong baccy, it will tend to turn bitter towards the end of the bowl. Also only smoke very dry baccy in it. If you smoke even "moist" baccy, the condensation from burning the tobacco, will wet the tobacco in the bottom of the bowl to a pint to where it won't stay lit.

edit: Other than the noted issues with the McArthur, they are both very good smokers.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright, I tried the PA in a cob and did not find it any better than in my briars. It was about equal. I intend to next try them side by side (cob and briar) to see if I can tell any difference. Will report accordingly once I have the opportunity to try my proposed side by side test. Anyone done a side by side comparison?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Side by side comparison?... Yes, I have. That's how I know it's better in a cob, for me anyways. YMMV.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll have to try a side by side.


----------



## Terrier (Jan 15, 2010)

Did the side by side comparison today in a MM Cob and Peterson System 303. At first, the PA in the Cob tasted a little bitter where in the Pete, it tasted very smooth and not bitter. After a while, they both tasted about the same with regard to the bitterness going away in the cob. However, I gotta give the upper hand to the Pete. I don't have a refined palate when it comes to tobacco; however, I am going to say that I personally liked the PA better in the Pete, at least today.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Nevermind...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Prince Albert in a cob? Better let him out.

Haha I'm a briar guy. Never really got into the whole cob thing.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright dammit!!!!! I just went and did it. After reading all the suggestions on making the move over to the pipe world from the cigar world, I just purchased 2 Gentleman Missouri Meerchaum's. I'm still first and foremost, a cigar smoker and I hesitate making this move... but you damned kids just keep talking it up!!!

I'll give it a go, but I'm a supersticious man. And if some unlucky accident should befall me, if I should be shot in the head by a police officer, or if I should hang myself on my porch, or if I'm struck by a bolt of lightning... then I'm going to blame some of the people in this room... and that, I do not forgive. But, that aside, let me say that I swear, on the souls of my grandchildren, that I will not be the one to break the peace pipe we have made here today.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Do I need to buy screens for the bottom of the pipe? Also, do these need to be worn in, or can I just dive in with the 3 fill method.... (I know it's called something like that... 3/4 full tamp... to top.... tamp... and then back to top)?????


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't bother with the screens. I'm a noob myself, and may not be the best for giving advice, but I just packed my cobs normally and smoked them, didn't worry about any break-in.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Screens aren't for tobacco smoking...


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

astripp said:


> Screens aren't for tobacco smoking...


Me thinks I know what you are talking about!:hippie:

Thanks for the quick input gents! Think I'll go to the B&M and find myself some of Virginia's finest tomorrow.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

No screens.
No filters.
Just fill 'er up and enjoy.

Just a tiny cob pipe advice... 

Dry your tobaccos a little. Just sitting out enough for a bowl or two for a couple hours in a small, open container before loading will do most tobaccos wonders.

Load and pack a little more loosely than you do your Briar pipes. Experiment to your liking.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> No screens.
> No filters.
> Just fill 'er up and enjoy.
> 
> ...


It will actually be my first pipe experience. I'm a cigar guy, but a few bowls a week sounds like a nice change of pace.

Thanks again for all the info!!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

UncleFester said:


> Alright dammit!!!!! I just went and did it. After reading all the suggestions on making the move over to the pipe world from the cigar world, I just purchased 2 Gentleman Missouri Meerchaum's. I'm still first and foremost, a cigar smoker and I hesitate making this move... but you damned kids just keep talking it up!!!
> 
> I'll give it a go, but I'm a supersticious man. And if some unlucky accident should befall me, if I should be shot in the head by a police officer, or if I should hang myself on my porch, or if I'm struck by a bolt of lightning... then I'm going to blame some of the people in this room... and that, I do not forgive. But, that aside, let me say that I swear, on the souls of my grandchildren, that I will not be the one to break the peace pipe we have made here today.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> Me thinks I know what you are talking about!:hippie:
> 
> Thanks for the quick input gents! Think I'll go to the B&M and find myself some of Virginia's finest tomorrow.


Being a cigar guy, let me give you an important piece of advice. Don't buy an aromatic tobacco. Get an English, a Virginia, a Vaper, a Burley, a cigar leaf blend, anything but an aromatic.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

UncleFester said:


> It will actually be my first pipe experience. I'm a cigar guy, but a few bowls a week sounds like a nice change of pace.


That's it, boys; the hook is set...just reel him in now...careful...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

For me... Being a long-time cigar smoker, what got me the most about pipes was the flavors. And after the initial coin dropped for a few pipes and accessories, the tobaccos are very cheap compared to most cigars.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

UncleFester said:


> Do I need to buy screens for the bottom of the pipe? Also, do these need to be worn in, or can I just dive in with the 3 fill method.... (I know it's called something like that... 3/4 full tamp... to top.... tamp... and then back to top)?????


A. No screens.
B. It'll take about 10 bowls before the turpentine taste burns out of the stem.
C. I'm not a 3 stager, unless I'm doing a practice slow smoke. I gravity fill, put little mound on top and push it down even with the rim. Loose packs can be tightened with the tamper as you go to get the draw you want. Too-tight packs are hard to fix.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I just tried PA in a MM Legend while stuck in this morning's traffic.

While it's not as interesting as some of the tinned tobaccos I've tried (admittedly not many) it has a good flavor and a was quality smoking experience. It will probably become a staple if I can find a local source. 

Without this thread I never would've tried it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

OK. Back to basics, Pa in a cob. I guess I'll give it a try.

At least it's cheap. A cob and a bag of PA should run about $15.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

At a local drugstore, a MM Legend is $5.95 and a pouch of PA from WalMart is $2.15. Can't get started much less than that.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> At a local drugstore, a MM Legend is $5.95 and a pouch of PA from WalMart is $2.15. Can't get started much less than that.


Sounds like for an extra buck he can get two cobs and two bags of PA! :tu


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

"a MM Legend is $5.95 and a pouch of PA from WalMart is $2.15."

Now we're talking. I even got a few bucks left for a couple of beers.


----------

